# Maxthon (Web Browser)



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

I prefer it to Firefox! Question of taste of course, but check it out!

http://www.maxthon.com/


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

That's all we need is another version of IE ... no thanks


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

tdi,
What's the problem?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yea we do because Mozilla is still junk if you are using Windows.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

tdi_veedub said:


> That's all we need is another version of IE ... no thanks


i totally agree. IE is the most useless piece of software. the only reason people use it is because it came with windows. no one in their right mind would ever download this piece of software. the only upside to the max... what ever browser is that it has stolen the ideas from mozilla. if u want a browser with the features of this IE mod then use mozilla. it is safe, secure and packed with features and possible add ons. NO ONE IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD EVER USE IE IF THEY HAD TO DOWNLOAD IT! so dont be sucked in just coz it came prepackaged. be smart, be intelligent, open your mind and try something better. 
FireFox ThunderBird or The Mozilla Suite even go with AOL infested Netscape. JUST DONT USE IE OR OE!!!!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The ONLY reason there is a problem with IE is because it is the ONLY browser that is routinely targeted by hackers etc to exploit coding vulnerabilities. I am sure all of the browsers you mentioned would suffer a far worse fate if anyone were to target them and their poorly writen code. It has nothing to do with opening your mind or setting your intellect free, it has to do with using something that works. BTW, IE is downloaded.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

and so you are clearly going to use the browser which is most targeted by hackers? well that is clearly the smartest choice. Mozilla is open source and thus lots of ppl contribute and inturn it is quite a good code. MS largely ignores IE and thus it has many cobwebs which is why it is so easy to exploit by hackers. BTW, IE isnt downloaded, there is always the basic version bundled with ur OS, u just need to upgrade it constantly to try and fix all of its security flaws.


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

You get security flaws because you use XP, not because of IE.

I'v got IE5 on W98SE, never updated it, and it works fine. The Maxthon software is greatly improving the interface and the add/pop up blocking.

I don't know why I wouldn't use softwares that are working even if they are produced by M$.

In fact, if you can work on the base of windows/IE and improve what M$ is not improving, you can do great things.

If you realy hate to think that your browser use the EI core, then you better use Linux...


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Mozilla is open source... that's why it's very easy for hackers to breach in it, if they want.

I'v heard that windoze is open source, does by any chance include IE?


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 3, 2004)

Slimbrowser, Avant, Maxthon, and what once used to be MyIE2 have greatly improved on the IE technology. The UI is much simpler, options and addons are much simpler, and it is simple to use. Over my years of experience, I have used IE, Netscape 4.77 (which ruled all in its time), Netscape 6, Netscape 7, Mozilla, Opera, Maxthon, MyIE2, Avant, Slimbroswer, Netcaptor, and the list goes on. Each contains good and bad features. Netscape is by far the worst, it is a huge hog of nothing, it is slow and tedious and needs to be scrapped. IE is just as worthless, it has no features. Maxthon, Avant, etc, that provide basically a different front-end for IE provide some great features and are very efficient. Firefox is good for what you get but it becomes tedious and starts to slow the more tabs you have open. The downloads of themes and extensions needs to be greatly improved. Mozilla, in my opinion, is too bloated, similar to Netscape. I would say Firefox and Maxthon are the two best browsers available, with Maxthon being the better of the two.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't know much about Maxthon besides what have read, nor not much about Firefox, besides it is now as of today the one that I'll be using as IE 6.0 [win98SE] has crapped its last on my screen. After fighting numerous issues w/ conflicts w/ this and w/ that, Firefox so far is good. True, only a day's use, but its alive and kicking; whereas IE had gone comatose, and I'm done w/ feeding the sorry thing. Heartless, I guess, but this machine should be a convenience and a useful tool, not something needing all this BS day after day after day... Apple G5 in 3 months on my desk, and I'll be free of a lot of this MS BS. 

FWIW: has anyone had troubles w/ the following Error Signature:
AppName: iexplore.exe AppVer: 6.0.2800.1106 ModName: msvcrt.dll
ModVer: 6.1.8293.0 Offset: 000154a7

From the limited search I done, seems that many others are having this trouble where IE "freezes", the above error appears, and then MS has no help, "at this time".  This was the last straw for me. But in the resources I found, noone had any tips around this issue... any hints?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

IE is my preference. I haven't found any other browser with anywhere near the number of functions that IE has, from support for my favorite 3D panoramic plugins, to its use as both an FTP server and client.

I used Maxthon up until last week. It had the advantage of IE's great functionality and tabs and many, many other plugins. I even made a few new skins for it.

But SlimBrowser is much faster and I think I'll stick with that now. And I've made some skins for that, too, so it's just as I want it---easily visible but not so bright that it attracts attention to itself. And tabbed.

Firefox is fast and nice for simple browsing, but it is a little too simple-minded for most of my uses and doesn't support any of the plugins at the sites I like to visit. Besides, it has needed to be reinstalled about 6 times in the last month alone, and I lose my entire profile every time. It's new, and will improve, but IE is the one most sites prefer and cater to.

And "security flaws"? We hear about them all the time. They make great headlines. They are very interesting to theoreticians and computer scientists. But the fact is that the vast majority of them have never been known to have been used by anyone and their effects and consequences for everyday, average users like us are non-existent.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Have noticed a few quirks w/ Firefox:

1. "unencrypted connection" - keep getting this message when visiting just about every page, and have to click OK twice to go into 'em. The entire message is thus: "The info you have entered is to be sent over an unencrypted connection and could easily be read by a third party. Are you sure?" Gee... that sure is comforting? However, is this something that Firefox is warning that IE didn't? Or, a flaw in Firefox that IE didn't have? Have done a search for "unencrypted connection", but am not getting any hits... 

2. When visiting www.intellicast.com [to see just how frigid its gonna get over the next couple days, even here in upper 'bama; 11°F] the degree sign ° is instead a smallish "?"... haven't searched for any remedy there as of yet.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

1.) There is a setting in the Advanced options to show this warning in IE. Most people click the "Do not show me this again" box shortly after first using IE and never see it again. It can be re-enabled. But isn't it obvious, really? Surfing is a combination of encrypted and unencrypted. Just don't send anything important over an unsecured connection.

2.) That may be a problem with fonts. Maybe the character set doesn't include the º symbol.


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

MSM Hobbes,

I'm sorry for your problems with IE.
What about reinstalling windows? that should reintsall IE5...

But now we know that we should not upgrade to IE 6, at least for us, good old W98 users...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Fredledingue said:


> MSM Hobbes,
> 
> I'm sorry for your problems with IE.
> What about reinstalling windows? that should reintsall IE5...
> ...


I'm on 98se and upgraded some time ago to IE6 sp1. It has always worked well for me.
Lately, I have been using Firefox exclusively because mostly for the convenience of using tabbed browsing.
But IE still works properly for me.

I realized when upgrading to IE6, the pages loaded much faster than IE5 and the security is supposed to be tighter........supposed to be 

I tried Maxthon when it was called MyIE2 and I never saw an advantage. I didn't see the advantage for me to use tabbs at that time.
I might give it a try again, but.......question......if Maxton is based on the IE engine......what's the advantage when considering IE's security holes? How frequently is Maxthon patched to correct the basic flaws?
Does Maxton do a better job of delivering patches?

Jack


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

CarpeDiem said:


> Slimbrowser, Avant, Maxthon, and what once used to be MyIE2 have greatly improved on the IE technology. The UI is much simpler, options and addons are much simpler, and it is simple to use. Over my years of experience, I have used IE, Netscape 4.77 (which ruled all in its time), Netscape 6, Netscape 7, Mozilla, Opera, Maxthon, MyIE2, Avant, Slimbroswer, Netcaptor, and the list goes on. Each contains good and bad features. Netscape is by far the worst, it is a huge hog of nothing, it is slow and tedious and needs to be scrapped. IE is just as worthless, it has no features. Maxthon, Avant, etc, that provide basically a different front-end for IE provide some great features and are very efficient. Firefox is good for what you get but it becomes tedious and starts to slow the more tabs you have open. The downloads of themes and extensions needs to be greatly improved. Mozilla, in my opinion, is too bloated, similar to Netscape. I would say Firefox and Maxthon are the two best browsers available, with Maxthon being the better of the two.


I agree with CarpeDiem completely.

A while back, I decided to find out for myself about all the different browsers out there. I installed as many as I could find, and tried them all. My findings were essentially the same as CarpeDiem's.

For me, it came down to either Avant Browser or Maxthon. There was not much difference between the two at the time. I eventually settled on Maxthon, just as a matter of preference, and have been using it ever since (it was called MyIE2 at the time.)

One of the things I like about Maxthon is that it has a great active support forum. I've used it a few times, and I always find it amazing how quickly and thoroughly I get my questions answered.

Of course, competition among browsers ensure that they are all evolving all the time. Most of the ones that I tried now have new versions. It is to the point where choosing one is more a matter of preference than a matter of functionality.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Schnitzu said:


> Of course, competition among browsers ensure that they are all evolving all the time. Most of the ones that I tried now have new versions. It is to the point where choosing one is more a matter of preference than a matter of functionality.


Thats probably the best way of putting it. I am a strong supporter of Mozilla and their FireFox project - and i can also see how some of these IE based browsers also have their own advantages - I like them more then IE its-self - but as they are all in fierce competition - they all have similar functionallity. I think its good for people to try different browsers and not just use the prepackaged IE - atleast get an IE based broswer that has some worthwild features such as tabbed browsing. - As i said im still a strong supporter of Mozilla and will continue to do so. as for security - i think that because most things are targeted at IE users - it is better to go for something not IE based such as Opera or Mozilla.


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Jack,

Yes, Maxton is based on the IE engine.

For your other question, I suggest you to visit theyr forum as I'm not an expert in Maxthon, just a new user.

http://forum.maxthon.com/forum/index.php


----------

